# Barcelona recommendations.



## chriskre (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to be doing a Costa Cruise from Barcelona and we're going to have about 5 days before the cruise and then 1 night after the cruise in Barcelona.
Any recommendations on where to stay that's budget friendly but still nice with a private bathroom?

We don't want a car so needs to be near a metro stop.  

Also, any recommendations on day tours to the surrounding area from Barcelona?

We've already been to Andalucia, Granada, Mijas, Rhonda, Marbella, Malaga, so were thinking of tours no more than 2 hours away from Barcelona.  

Thanks.


----------



## Conan (Nov 3, 2011)

Prices are higher than when we were there a few years ago, but we really liked Avenida Palace.  It's in the major city square Catalunya at the top of the Ramblas and near several Gaudi buildings.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...-Husa_Avenida_Palace-Barcelona_Catalonia.html
http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details...valDate=03-09-12&departureDate=03-11-12&rooms


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2011)

We've been to Barca several times. Pre- and post cruises, timeshare stays 100 km down the coast and just passing through. Here's the best all-around online guide I know: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/ We like Hotel Hesperia Del Port. Near the cruise terminal and just a couple blocks from the foot of the Rambla. Metro stop 2 blocks. We have also stayed at AC Sants(by Marriott if you have status there) just a block from the main train station. Easy access from the airport (trains every few minutes) and hub of the metro system. Lots of restaurants, though not in a particularly 'touristy' area. Both these hotels are modern, have restaurants, free wi-fi and happy hours. As Conan mentioned, Avenida Palace is top notch and ideally located, but may be a little dear for a long stay. They do run specials though, and you might get lucky.

For day-trips, Montserrat is a mountain-top monastery. All things Salvadore Dali- home-museum etc. is up the coast in Portlligat. You will want to see at least Parc Guell and La Sagrada Familia by Gaudi. The single reason I'd want a looooonng life would be to see it finished! Truly fantastic. There are free (donations accepted) walking tours that starts in the Barri Gotic, at the fountain in Placa Reial. http://www.runnerbeantours.com/ These are excellent. 

Spend a day on a hop-on hop-off bus. It will give you a good basic layout of Barca and some ideas of places to return to. Tickets and boarding either at Sants Station or Plaza Catalunya. Mind your valuables- especially around the Rambla and anywhere else tourists congregate. The Barca pickpockets are numerous and cleverly work in teams, using the most unsuspected. Kids, older women, and naturally young men.

Great city and I think you'll like Costa cruises too. We took them round trip from Venice to Santorini, Rhodes and back with lots more stops. Announcements in 6 languages got a little lengthy, but that's part of European travel, isn't it. My only beef of any consequence was the inability to get away from cigarette smoke. They have 'no smoking' areas, but they are roundly ignored and adjoin smoking areas. Smoke doesn't know the difference.

Jim


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 4, 2011)

*Barca*

We stayed at Banys Orientals, which is rated highly in Tripadvisor. Close to a metro stop, near Barri Gotic, lots of dining and a good price. They book up before and after cruises. We loved it there. Not as hectic as Las Ramblas, but convenient to it.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 21, 2011)

Conan said:


> Prices are higher than when we were there a few years ago, but we really liked Avenida Palace.  It's in the major city square Catalunya at the top of the Ramblas and near several Gaudi buildings.
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...-Husa_Avenida_Palace-Barcelona_Catalonia.html
> http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details...valDate=03-09-12&departureDate=03-11-12&rooms



Very cool room.  Love the Beatles room but $175 is over our budget since we are doing single rooms and need 4 rooms but thanks for the suggestion.  If my job wasn't so insecure right now I'd love the splurge but it ain't looking good since the axe is falling all around me so who knows when they're gonna get to me.  Hopefully not too soon.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 21, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> We've been to Barca several times. Pre- and post cruises, timeshare stays 100 km down the coast and just passing through. Here's the best all-around online guide I know: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/ We like Hotel Hesperia Del Port. Near the cruise terminal and just a couple blocks from the foot of the Rambla. Metro stop 2 blocks. We have also stayed at AC Sants(by Marriott if you have status there) just a block from the main train station. Easy access from the airport (trains every few minutes) and hub of the metro system. Lots of restaurants, though not in a particularly 'touristy' area. Both these hotels are modern, have restaurants, free wi-fi and happy hours. As Conan mentioned, Avenida Palace is top notch and ideally located, but may be a little dear for a long stay. They do run specials though, and you might get lucky.
> 
> For day-trips, Montserrat is a mountain-top monastery. All things Salvadore Dali- home-museum etc. is up the coast in Portlligat. You will want to see at least Parc Guell and La Sagrada Familia by Gaudi. The single reason I'd want a looooonng life would be to see it finished! Truly fantastic. There are free (donations accepted) walking tours that starts in the Barri Gotic, at the fountain in Placa Reial. http://www.runnerbeantours.com/ These are excellent.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link Jim.  Good info.  I'm using it.  The bookspain link has some really good prices and nice hotels too.  

As for the pickpockets, know them well unfortunately.  Not just in Europe but it's happened in NYC and San Francisco.  It seems they're everywhere that tourists are.  Can't escape but I know what you mean, they use mothers holding their babies or little kids distracting you and touching you everywhere.  I had a gypsy get real angry at me in Alhambra because I wouldn't play her game with a weed she kept sticking in my face.  The gypsy problem is so annoying.  Unfortunately I'm used to it since I work in an innercity hospital and we have panhandlers 24/7 but at least they don't touch you like these European ones do.  :annoyed:


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 16, 2012)

*Priceline*

Just got three nights for after our Barcelona cruise in October for $67 per night at a four star in the suburbs. Might give Priceline a try.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 16, 2012)

We stayed at Hotel Jazz and it was very nice and the location was good.

Lynn


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm actually home now.
We ended up staying at the Citidines on Las Ramblas.
It had a great location.  

The hotel/timeshare itself was okay.  The rooms were a little small.
We had a double room that had a tiny fridge micro and dishwasher.
We paid 90 Euros direct on their website. 
Seemed like a good price given the location.

The hotel staff were friendly enough and there was free wi-fi.
If I went back to Barcelona I'd stay there again but probably opt for the 1 bedroom instead.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2012)

Wanted to add that we were supposed to be on the Costa Concordia the week after it sank.  Thank God we were booked for the later week.
Ended up turning this cruise tour into a two city stay with Barcelona and Madrid added on.  Stayed at the Hotel Atlantico which was a really nice hotel right on the main Avenue in Madrid as well.  Similar to Las Ramblas but much busier.  Definite New York feel to the area.  Right near the metro station too.
I'd recommend it if you are going to Madrid also.  Ended up booking it on Expedia for around $100 a night.


----------

